# Is it GENUINE to pay GULF Recruitment Consultant for a JOB



## geekgadet (May 9, 2010)

Greetings of the day to all respective members of this forums ,*I want to clear one doubt regarding the proper channel of getting job offer from one of Saudi Arabia IT company.*
I want to explain you the *scenario* i.e I live in India and I got a job offer from one Gulf recruitment consultant Located in Delhi ,India for a Saudi IT company , I show my consent after that consultant arranged a telephonic interview with the Saudi employer and I finally got selected, now consultant tell me that I have to pay 50000 INR(Indian Rupees) for the visa processing , medical fee and for their service charges so in this case I am not sure what I have to do because I heard that all these expenses are given by the companies(Saudi) to consultants and they don’t charge anything from employees .so Please I request you to guide me regarding this issue what are the Pros & Cons and what are the best possible solutions for this issue 
With regards
Geekgadget


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like a money-making scam to me. In most ME countries it is illegal for agencies to charge candidates.
-


----------



## JasonPrice (May 27, 2010)

geekgadet said:


> Greetings of the day to all respective members of this forums ,*I want to clear one doubt regarding the proper channel of getting job offer from one of Saudi Arabia IT company.*
> I want to explain you the *scenario* i.e I live in India and I got a job offer from one Gulf recruitment consultant Located in Delhi ,India for a Saudi IT company , I show my consent after that consultant arranged a telephonic interview with the Saudi employer and I finally got selected, now consultant tell me that I have to pay 50000 INR(Indian Rupees) for the visa processing , medical fee and for their service charges so in this case I am not sure what I have to do because I heard that all these expenses are given by the companies(Saudi) to consultants and they don’t charge anything from employees .so Please I request you to guide me regarding this issue what are the Pros & Cons and what are the best possible solutions for this issue
> With regards
> Geekgadget


No way...the Saudi Company will be paying the Indian recruiter - that is the way it works everywhere - unless you hire the recruiter up front to source jobs for you.


----------

